# Greatest Kill shot



## xxSNiPERxx

i am new here, and new to squirrel hunting. i was just wondering what every ones best shot story.

how many in one sitting or just a great one time shot that will never happen again. tell me the gun and the ammo if not an air rifle.

thank you
jedi in training


----------



## neb_bo

probably shouldnt say this either, when i was about 14 i hit a flying dove with my 22.


----------



## weasle414

I went out quite a bit last October and I rember one time in particular that was quite humorous. I was just walking thru the woods and I spotted a single fat grey chewing on a nut about 45 yards away. I thought it'd be a luck shot if I hit it because I was using a really really old Ranger r-m34 single shot .22 with iron sites. So I slipped off to get a litte closer, I could only get to about 30 yards, and I sat down and popped him right under the ear. As he dropped, 6-8 more grey squirrels come flying out of the same tree I shot this one from! I was so over whelmed I had no idea which one to shoot! I loaded another one into the chamber and shot another one in the back and dropped him right away. I ended up taking 3-4 more shots after that at these scattering squirrels. I only got the two, though. I kinda wish I had my bolt action... or semi auto, lol. Dang that was fun.


----------



## squirrel sniper101

i have a great shot yet to come


----------



## weasle414

squirrel sniper101 said:


> i have a great shot yet to come


Well, have you killed anything yet?


----------



## spank

i was hunting squrills with my ithaca 20 ga with 4/s and one was runing on the ground and jumped a 7 foot creek and i shot 1 time and dropped him in the creek it was cool since it takes me 3 shots to kill a squrill with a shotgun


----------



## weasle414

3 shots, with a shotgun? Phwew, that's a lot of lead... And it's squirrel, not squrill.


----------



## greenhead61

oke: :rollin: I love this forum!


----------



## squirrelsniper91

haha...i just got a gamo viper, and the first day i went out with it i dropped a squirrel from about 50 feet in a tree,. it took him a long time to fall as he hit every branch possible on the way down


----------



## diggity

Killing a fly at 25- 30 yards out, three shots. Not a squirrel but it was still a great kill. Not talking about any long distance shots, but I have done a few as well. uke: :sniper:


----------



## deredden

i have a big oak over my driveway and my father just bought a new toyota scion so naturally i was dropping corpses right above it. i hit a squirrel right near the top about 40 feet up and he dropped like a brick he hit one branch with his head and went into a spin and to top it off he impaled himself on my fathers antenna. it was the funniest thing because right at that moment he was showing the new car to some neighbors and one of their daughters screamed and passed out. ive never laughed so hard.


----------



## pheasantfanatic

deredden,
That's' the best laugh I've had in a while!!!!


----------



## Sin man

i have shot 2 sparrows out of the sky with a 22 and had witnesses.


----------



## deredden

how do you post pictures on here. i got a beautiful headshot on a squirrel that i want to show you. blew his brains right out of his ear!


----------



## hunter!!

i shot a bee out of the air with a bb gun when i was 10. :sniper: :sniper:


----------



## neb_bo

yeah, i tried that once, all i got was stung.


----------



## squirrel sniper101

lol :lol: i shot a yellow jacket hive with my bb gun but i didnt get stung because when the trigger when off i ran so fast but my cousin was with me she got stung tho


----------



## Estaban

I went on an African Safari with my trusty Red Ryder bb gun and took out a wildabeast with one shot. I've killed many many many bad guys too with my trusty Red Ryder when I was wee lad :sniper:


----------



## coyote_buster

funny one, considering i have a red ryder and its so weak you can watch the bullet to see where its going, once i watched fly through the air and hit a sparrow in the chest and it flew away, my funniest shot was when a rabbit was running from me and as it hopped up i hit it in the back of the head with my 22 and it sumersaulted down, and a few days ago i hit two groundsquirells with my 22


----------



## DVXDUDE

my best shot happened 3 days ago, seen 2 black birds sittin on a tree side by side about 40 yards away. I slipped a 20g xtp shell into my .17hmr and aimed in neck area, BANG, the first one dropped like a ton of bricks and the second one held on the branch for a second then went upside down then dropped. both birds down with one shot. the bullet entered the first bird in the stomache an exited upper back then caught the second bird in the neck area and blew half his neck upper chest area right off. I've tried this many times since in the last week or so. i've got about a 100 bird flock that stops by many times during the day and they all land in one crab apple tree. makes for some fun shooting :lol:


----------



## coyote_buster

where do you live, im in notheast ne and there are way to many around here, want to have fun


----------



## Fordman900

lets see my best shot was prolly my first squirrel i had an old pellet gun and pumped it up 30 times and was walkin in the woods when i saw a big ole grey sittin on a limb i shot at it and thought i missed it couse it ran up another tree so i kept walkin down through the woods then about 3 min later i was walking past that tree headin back and it just fell out of the top and hit every branch on the way down when i skinned it and gutted it my hollow point pellet went right in and shatered his heart :thumb: :stirpot:


----------



## the_rookie

65 Yards with a Gamo Shadow 1000 with iron sights aiming 6 inches high. 1 shot 1 kill, and my 2nd greatest was a squirrel running in the tree like a bat outta hell as fast as he could and I just shot from the hip "same gun" in his general direction and some how I had hit him perfectely in the waste and parylyzed him and finished him off.


----------



## hunt3r

took a crow from about 40 yards aimed about 2 feet below it cuz my gun shoots high and i knew i hadnt got it but i turned around and it was dead on the ground got him right under the eye!! so luckky


----------



## Estaban

I occasionally shoot the fine hairs off (one by one of a sleeping gnat at about 200 yards using iron sites and never wake the little bugga :wink: 
BAH DUM DUM CHING! BUT SERIOUSLY FOLKS......my best shot was when I was plinking at black birds at the bird feeder and I capped one right in the noggin and ended up taking his skull clean off. AWESOME!!!!!!!!!

:sniper: :sniper: :sniper: :sniper: :sniper: :sniper:


----------



## People

My best was a long time ago. I think I was 13 or so. I was walking around with a 10 pump BB gun. I saw a robin on a post at about 20 to 25 yds out. I quickly raised the gun and pulled the trigger. Some how I hit this bird. I do not remember seeing my sights at all. The only thing I can think of is it was that birds time. Seriously I have no idea how I hit it.

Chuck Norris was actually born a triplet. His brothers were death and pain.


----------



## CROSSMAN_JUNKIE

this mornin about 3 squirrels were in my avocado tree.. eating up the baby avocados halfway with just ****** me off hearing them drop every 5 minutes.. so my i handed my rifle to my brother i was busy installing sprinklers in the front yard.. he didnt even know he hit it.. i saw it laying dead under the tree 2 hours later.. and just as i walked away i heard the half eaten avocados dropping again.. and sure enough.. theyre was two of them in the tree again... i ran to get my rifle and shot the biggest one right in the gut n it dropped.. took a while to die but it did bleed a whole lot lol.. then the second one seemd small(maybe a youngin).. ran up the branches onto the electrical wires... all i could see was his tail behind the large avocado leaves.. took a guess shot and hit em right on the head.. he dropped like a rock.. i unloaded about 2 8-shot clips from my crossman t-4 just to make sure he was dead... i dont want no rabies. shooooot


----------



## MiniMarine0311

my best shot was last year went out to my dad's place he recently got a divorce and his ex wouldn't ever let us hunt anything there. So it was squirrel season and I went out there to see if he cared if I shot any of these over fed squirrels, he didn't care so I started walking around to the back of the house I had my trusty .17 hmr, I saw one climbing up a tree he must have seen me b/c he just froze. I quickly raised my rifle BANG...damn shot about 2 inches to the right splattering him with bark he did a 180 getting ready to run down the tree but froze...So I dropped to a knee and took aim on his head pulled the trigger BANG he just stayed there so as I'm cycling the bolt I see him drop. I run over can't see an entace hole turn the squirrel around and the whole right side of his head was blown out, little brain matter on the praire grass was hanging the entrance hole was through his left eye. I was so excited about this kill being amazing took it up to the house ran in to get my dad and brother to show them came back out and a damn cat was running off with my fresh kill. I hate cats....


----------



## CROSSMAN_JUNKIE

i finally posted the pictures of my first squirel hunt( my brother's too)... so far i got em 2-1 .. there in my personal gallery


----------



## CROSSMAN_JUNKIE

i just remember my best kill shot.. which wasnt a shot at all.. a bird dropped onto my doog's food bowl and the only thing in my hand was my hot wheels A-Team van.. so i chucked it n got em dead on the head from about 7 feet away... took the whole side of its face off... i was only 12


----------



## CROSSMAN_JUNKIE

only my second squirel... got em 5 minutes after my first one :beer: http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/alb ... ic_id=7039


----------



## sodakhunter13

Not a rabbit or squirrel shot but last year I dropped 4 roosters in one shot while road hunting. It was the most unbelievable thing I have ever seen. The messed up part about it was that they were all flying...


----------



## bluenwhite

I got 2 geese with a 22-250 through the necks but it was from like 10 yards and I ment to do it


----------



## clampdaddy

This was my longest fist shot (no sighters) kill. I was shooting a sporterized mauser 98 chambered in 25-06 rem. with a cheapo simmons 3-9 scope. The load was a 75gr v-max bullet at around 3700 fps. Yardage was 486 with a slight breeze.










*picture edited/removed by Ryan. *


----------



## MiniMarine0311

Wow.... :sniper: = uke:


----------



## coyote_buster

that is not a good picture to be showing on here,


----------



## clampdaddy

coyote_buster said:


> that is not a good picture to be showing on here,


  WHAAAAAH!


----------



## laptop100

I once was shooting a bb gun, and axidently hit a chickade(dont know how to spell that). The thing just fell from the branch it was on, and hit the ground with a thud. Then my cat came out and ate it. lol. i kind of fewel bad for the thing, i should of killed it before the cat got it.


----------



## coyote_buster

a pic like that could get used by antis to claim we dont respect the animal and this is a family friendly site


----------



## clampdaddy

coyote_buster said:


> a pic like that could get used by antis to claim we dont respect the animal and this is a family friendly site


Guess what, that is vermin and I don't respect them any more than a mouse that gets caught in a trap. I think that if the antis saw a pic of one of my cows that has stepped in a squirrel hole, broken its leg, and died of dehydration just fiftey yards from water they'd think differently. As far as the family aspect goes, I take my little cousins out varminting with me so they can "finish off" these vermin with thier BB guns and they have a ball doing it. I see you've been here for a couple months, how did you get to be a moderator so fast? Oh that's right, you're not.


----------



## coyote_buster

I know I'm not a moderator, I didn't say I was one. As far as letting your relatives do that is fine, it's just that other people might not want thier kids seeing gruesome pics like that. I know you don't respect them and thats no big deal, theres animals I don't respect, but I don't blow the hell out of them and post pics like it's hilarious. And having your relatives "finish them off" isn't very sportsmanlike because you should take one shot - one kill.


----------



## clampdaddy

A squirrel vs a 25-06 is a one shot one kill deal, every time, thats why I put "finish" them off in quotation marks. That's how you express sarchasim in print. The little guys just like to feel like they are takeing part in the hunt so they shoot at dead squirrels with thier BB guns and I tell them what great shots they are. I didn't just post that pic because I thought it was hilarious, I posted it because it was relevant to the topic at hand. If a moderator has any objections and wants the pic taken off I have no problem with that, but that is for them to decide.


----------



## coyote_buster

sorry about that, and yes that distance is pretty good, guess i got the whole story and no more reason to complain


----------



## clampdaddy

No problem :beer:


----------



## coyote_buster

:beer:


----------



## gentleman4561

probably killing a crow with a blowgun hit it right in the head or a squirrel it went all the way through its neck.


----------



## Steele_84

i Killed a Squirrel with my Throwing Knives one time I pinned it to the tree killed it instantly it was the luckiest throw ever


----------



## R y a n

clampdaddy said:


> If a moderator has any objections and wants the pic taken off I have no problem with that, but that is for them to decide.


Hi CD

I polled the rest of the mods for opinions on this thread and the questionable pic.

Is the something many of us have seen in person? Probably so...

Is it something that should be posted up on a hunting website? Probably not.

I would bet dimes to dollars the anti firearms, and anti hunters monitor this site just waiting for something like that to show people that are trying to make up their mind about the moral issues of hunting.

We really don't need to be giving them any "ammunition" to flame the fire do we?

Although most of us on the site are avid hunters it is the pursuit of the quarry and the outdoor experience that we cherish not the amount of gore we can accomplish.

As a matter of fact the kill is the anticlimax of the game. The climax of the sport is the moment you have successfully positioned yourself for a shot or maybe the execution of the perfect shot itsself. We take the shot because they taste good and are not loaded with growth hormones.

In other cases such as this... we take the shot to rid the habitat of predators or the farm of pests.

Congrats on the excellent shot. I hope you understand and appreciate our logic.

Ryan
Nodak Outdoors Moderator

.


----------



## TXpelletgunhunter

^^ very prefetionaly handled IMO


----------



## Stonegoblet

let's see. I once hit a squirrel only ten, no seven feet away. It was above a little shack in the forest. I grabbed my friends gun, cuz mine was in repair, and aimed right at his little squirrly head. He was happily munching on a little nut. *Ka-CHOW!* Down he fell. I went to look for him. DIDNT SEE HIM? I continued to look for about 2 minutes, when my partner saw him on a moldy stump five feet away. He took the shot. Right between the eyes. He flipped back on his fall, (about two feet) doing a sort of backflip. Then i finished what was left of him off with a clean shot behind the eye. That was about the toughest squirrel I've ever hunted.

-Animal Armegeddon!!!


----------

